# P2C Derailleur Hanger



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

Is the rear derailleur hanger on a 2008 P2C replaceable?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Is there a couple screws on it and looks to be detachable? If so,then yes


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Unfortunately, no*



lextek said:


> Is the rear derailleur hanger on a 2008 P2C replaceable?


I have the same bike - it is not replaceable. It is on my Ridley, however.


----------

